# mushroom in crawl space!??!!



## cbzdel (May 11, 2010)

Last month I spent ALOT of time under the house in the crawl space, I was running electrical wires and speaker wires. Nothing seemed out of the normal. Tonight I needed splice my coax to route it to new locations. So I crawl under the house, I have an exterior crawl space entrance, so I enter and crawl about 12 feet forward and my flashlight catches a brown dusting on the black vapor barrier. I get a little closer and I now it come into focus, its about 6" tall and 6" in diameter, the thing is HUGE!

I never have know of such a thing. I kicked it free and took it outside and stomped it in the dirt, the thing was so full of moisture! 

It was yellow in color, it looked almost like expanding foam, it was growing maybe 6' from a foundation vent which faces north.

First of all what the heck, where did this come from!!! Secondly, what do I do to ENSURE this does not happen again? It appears the vapor barrier was pulled back a couple inches and some dirt was exposed, I see this could of possibly been the problem?? We have also had alot of rain here in the past week or two, so everything has been pretty wet.

Here is a picture:


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

alf ?


----------



## H. A. S. (Aug 18, 2010)

Mushrooms only need a little soil and water, I wouldn't worry about it.


Now, if you have about 60 lbs.....you may have a moisture problem.:laughing:


----------

